# NEW Trophy Ridge Sights!



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

JUST Released!

The Alpha 1

http://www.trophyridge.com/sights/alpha1/



















Looks like I found my new Hunter Class Indoor sight!:thumbs_up

Also, the new Micro Hit Man 5










and the Hitman 3!










Check out the entire line up at www.trophyridge.com!:thumbs_up


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

What about the new dovetail mount Alpha sight?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

That was released prior to the ATA...these are BRANDY new.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I got a Hitman and a Punisher coming soon hopefully............Good looking sights again this year. :thumbs_up


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

i might have to buy one of the hitmans looks really good wish that the one pin was a slider i would be all over that one then.......... i might get the new dovetail one tho havent decided uhhhhhh choices lol


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

08toxikshooter said:


> wish that the one pin was a slider i would be all over that one then..........



The stage is certainly set isnt it?:wink:


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Are they in camo also?


----------



## 08toxikshooter (Aug 20, 2008)

are they going to have it in a slider version?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

lt500rider said:


> Are they in camo also?



NO camo, black only.


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

Man that sucks i hope there easy to take apart so they can be dipped.Are they ready to order now?I need 2


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

lt500rider said:


> Man that sucks i hope there easy to take apart so they can be dipped.Are they ready to order now?I need 2


What model specifically? I would not reccomend dipping any of the micro versions at it may interfere with the tight tolerances or gum up...

Black sights are fine...and I am a camo stickler....:wink:


----------



## lt500rider (Dec 14, 2009)

It will be the single pin version and im a stickler too for some reason my bow has to match,i dont know why it just does lol i can take the micro adjust off couldnt i?


----------



## rampant_lion75 (Jun 4, 2007)

Any changes to the Micro Alpha V5? Or are they the same as last year?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

rampant_lion75 said:


> Any changes to the Micro Alpha V5? Or are they the same as last year?


They are available now with an extendable dovetail mount.:star:


----------



## Yichi (Dec 18, 2008)

Price on the Micro Hitman 5? I am liking that sight for some reason and may have to pick one up for a try.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Anything else new with their rests and broadheads?


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Anything else new with their rests and broadheads?


Not that I am aware of Bud


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

Where can i get the new dovetail mount micro 5 pin? I need to also sell my Sur-loc sportsman special slider to get this or trade for it.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

SupraTT said:


> Where can i get the new dovetail mount micro 5 pin? I need to also sell my Sur-loc sportsman special slider to get this or trade for it.


Contact your local TR dealer...if you are not sure who is a delaer near you - check www.trophyridge.com for more info:star:


----------



## SupraTT (Dec 18, 2007)

i tried the website and didn't see the sight listed on the page where can i get a look at it?


----------

